# Blower Walbro WT-633/471 Carb Adjustment



## Heath Keathley (Oct 18, 2019)

Greetings all,
Just joined the site: Have several years of small engine repair under my belt but Master ASE Automobile Tech by profession. 
Small engine repair is a side gig and enjoyable hobby of mine. Love the older Japanese stuff, Echo, Redmax, Shin.

Todays question for you Walbro specialists. 
I’m wondering if the Walbro WT-633 on a Homelite yard broom blower model UT08110A is adjustable. It’s clearly labeled H and L but the H side has a metal stem inserted that I haven’t seen before. I don’t think it turns. It doesn’t appear
to be a screw, more like a long plug for that port. I have searched tirelessly online for a replacement carb but can not locate one. Discontinued is all I get. The unit has no throttle trigger like most, it’s a two stem operated carb, one for choke one for throttle. 
I am attempting to upload a pic. 
thanks


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 23, 2019)

Welcome to the site!

Thank the EPA. Most likely some sort of limiter cap that keeps you from fooling with Hi adjustment. 


Most chainsaws got these by ca. year 2000, but they are plastic and can be fiddled with. On some saws they just eliminated the Hi adjustment all together. Not sure which is the case here? See below, seems that is a limiter, and Lo had one too.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...retor/carburetor-wt-633-1/wt-633-1-parts-list

I'm not framiliar with that carb. Might check Walbro site.

I had a bad carb on a Homelite weed wacker. I took a chance on a Chi-Com knock off carb that was le$$ than parts to try to fix the bad one (ebay). So far so good on that. The trimmer is a freebee so I didn't care much about OEM quality.


----------

